# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Daewoo τηλεόραση πρόβλημα.

## d.r soutras

Καλησπέρα σας παίδες!
Θα ήθελα για άλλη μια φορά την γνώση σας. Έχω μια τηλεόραση Daewoo DTC 21Y2S.
Η εν λόγω κυρία δεν ενεργοποιείται. Πατάω τον διακόπτη On/Off και αναβοσνύβει το led στην πρόσοψη μια κίτρινο μία κόκκινο. 
Σημαίνει οτι έχει κάποιο error. Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε ενέργειες?
Την άνοιξα αλλα δεν φαίνεται κάτι καμμένο. Το μόνο που μου κίνησε την περιέργεια είναι ενας πυκνωτης μεγάλος στην πρώτη βαθμίδα του 220 που "σαν" να είναι ελάχιστα φουσκωμένος απο πάνω. Το λέω δίχως βεβαιότητα. 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## takisegio

κοιτα το τρανζιστορ της υψηλης και βαλε φωτο -πες μας και το σασσι

----------


## d.r soutras

Εντάξει, αύριο η φωτό.

----------


## A-tech

Βγάλε και μέτρησε τον πυκνωτή εφόσον έχεις υποψία. Αν το τρανζίστορ δεν έχει τοροφοδοσία ξεκίνα με τον έλεγχο των τάσεων στο τροφοδοτικό. Αν όλα είναι καλά, στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή πρέπει να μετράς γύρω στα 300V.

----------


## d.r soutras

Η πλακέτα γράφει CP-520A MAIN.
Στον πυκνωτή μέτρησα τάση 750V συνεπώς είναι για αλλαγή. 
Τρανζίστορ υψηλής STR 6653.
Επισυνάπτω φώτο.
Έχετε κάποια άλλη δυναμική μέτρηση να μου προτείνετε?
P3090001.jpgP3090005.jpgP3090009.jpgP3090002.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Δοκιμασες με το τηλεκοντρολ ή μονο με τα πληκτρα της τηλεορασης; αν ναι δοκιμασε και πες

----------


## takisegio

> Η πλακέτα γράφει CP-520A MAIN.
> Στον πυκνωτή μέτρησα τάση 750V συνεπώς είναι για αλλαγή. 
> Τρανζίστορ υψηλής STR 6653.
> Επισυνάπτω φώτο.
> Έχετε κάποια άλλη δυναμική μέτρηση να μου προτείνετε?
> P3090001.jpgP3090005.jpgP3090009.jpgP3090002.jpg


ανεβασμενη πολυ ειναι-αλλαξε τον

----------


## materatsi

Το str 6653 δεν ειναι καν τρανσιστορ και δεν βρισκεται στην βαθμιδα υψηλης τασης.Πρεπει να αποκολλησεις το πραγματικο τρανσιστορ στην υψηλη ταση,και να κανεις μετρησεις.Αν δεν ταλαντωνει σωστα το str θα χριαστει αλλαγη αν και του εμποριου δεν δουλευουν σωστα.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Η πλακέτα γράφει CP-520A MAIN.
> Στον πυκνωτή μέτρησα τάση 750V συνεπώς είναι για αλλαγή. 
> Τρανζίστορ υψηλής STR 6653.
> Επισυνάπτω φώτο.
> Έχετε κάποια άλλη δυναμική μέτρηση να μου προτείνετε?
> P3090001.jpgP3090005.jpgP3090009.jpgP3090002.jpg


""
Η πλακέτα γράφει CP-520A MAIN.
Στον πυκνωτή μέτρησα τάση 750V συνεπώς είναι για αλλαγή. 
Τρανζίστορ υψηλής STR 6653.
Επισυνάπτω φώτο.
Έχετε κάποια άλλη δυναμική μέτρηση να μου προτείνετε?''

Συγνωμη αλλα επειδη βλεπω οτι μαλλον δεν εισαι και πολυ ενημερωμενος ,πρωτα- πρωτα ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΕΥΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ!
Οσο για τον πυκνωτη αστον στην ησυχεια του γιατι κατα πασα πυθανοτητα ειναι μια χαρα.
Ειναι αδυνατο να μετρησες σωστα. 
Το str ειναι ενα ολοκληρομενο ταλαντουμενο τροφοδοτικο μαζι με το κυκλωμα (τρανζιστορ ) ισχυος.Δεν υπαρχει τροπος να το μετρησεις εκτος μονο για υπαρξη βραχυκυκλωματος στο τρανζιστορ ισχυος. Στη δικη σου περιπτωση αφου δεν εχεις καμμενη ασφαλεια η αντισταση slow charge δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο τουλαχιστον.
Το τρανζιστορ υψηλης ειναι αυτο που ειναι βιδωμενο στον μαυρο ψυκτη κοντα στον μετασχηματιστη υψηλης.
ΕΔΩ.  DAEWOO.jpg

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Παντως να εχεις υποψιν σου οτι στο συγκεκριμενο σασσι εχω βρει αρκετες φορες χαλασμενο μετασχηματιστη υψηλης.

----------


## duomax03

> Παντως να εχεις υποψιν σου οτι στο συγκεκριμενο σασσι εχω βρει αρκετες φορες χαλασμενο μετασχηματιστη υψηλης.


απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα και όχι μόνο τον μετασχηαμτιστή υψηλής...

----------


## d.r soutras

> Δοκιμασες με το τηλεκοντρολ ή μονο με τα πληκτρα της τηλεορασης; αν ναι δοκιμασε και πες



Το έχω δοκιμάσει φίλε μου δεν κάνει κάτι.





> ""
> Συγνωμη αλλα επειδη βλεπω οτι μαλλον δεν εισαι και πολυ ενημερωμενος ,πρωτα- πρωτα ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΕΥΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ!
> Οσο για τον πυκνωτη αστον στην ησυχεια του γιατι κατα πασα πυθανοτητα ειναι μια χαρα.Ειναι αδυνατο να μετρησες σωστα. 
> Το str ειναι ενα ολοκληρομενο ταλαντουμενο τροφοδοτικο μαζι με το κυκλωμα (τρανζιστορ ) ισχυος.Δεν υπαρχει τροπος να το μετρησεις εκτος μονο για υπαρξη βραχυκυκλωματος στο τρανζιστορ ισχυος. Στη δικη σου περιπτωση αφου δεν εχεις καμμενη ασφαλεια η αντισταση slow charge δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο τουλαχιστον.


Ναι τωρα που το λες έκανα βλακεία, το πολύμετρο το είχα στο AC γιατι τα 300V μου φάνηκαν πάρα πολλά για να είναι DC. Όχι δεν είμαι σχετικός με τηλεοράσεις αλλά ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΣΗ! και με την βοήθεια σας μπορούμε να κάνουμε Θαύματα!





> απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα και όχι μόνο τον μετασχηαμτιστή υψηλής...



Πως θα καταλάβω οτι ο μ/χ υψηλής δεν δίνει το σωστό βολτάζ?

----------


## d.r soutras

Τάση πάνω στον πυκνωτή 370V.

----------


## takisegio

ειναι πολλα μαλλον δεν μετραει το οργανο σου σωστα.

----------


## d.r soutras

> ειναι πολλα μαλλον δεν μετραει το οργανο σου σωστα.


Φίλε μου το όργανο μετράει πάρα πολύ καλα το έφερα απο την δουλειά μου. Το βράδυ θα ξεκολλήσω τον πυκνωτή να σας πω τιμή.

----------


## A-tech

> Πως θα καταλάβω οτι ο μ/χ υψηλής δεν δίνει το σωστό βολτάζ?


Βγάλε και το τρανζίστορ υψηλής και μέτρα την τάση στην θέση του στην πλακέτα (όταν ακόμα ο πυκνωτής είναι επάνω). Εκεί πρέπει να έχει 130V περίπου. Έλεγξε και το τρανζίστορ για πιθανό βραχυκύκλωμα στα άκρα του. Όσον αφορά τον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής, ακόμα και να είχε πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να ανοίγει η τηλεόραση και να έχει ήχο.

----------


## d.r soutras

Μετρήσεις με τον πυκνωτή επάνω στην πλακέτα.
Τάσεις στα pads του τρανζίστορ με το τρανζίστορ εκτός.
BC  13.2V
BE  1.5V
CE  13.2V αλλά όχι πάντα έπαιζε.

Μετρήσεις στο τρανζίστορ D2578.
BE  βραχυκυκλωμένο
CE  6Ω
BC  6Ω

Μέτρηση πυκνωτή 178.1uF ο πυκνωτής αναγράφει 180uF 400V.

----------


## A-tech

Το D2578 είναι καμένο. Μόνο σε ΒΕ θα δικαιολογούσαμε μια μικρή αντίσταση μεταξύ 25-40Ω. Η περίπτωση σου μέχρι στιγμής μου θυμίζει πολύ μία δική μου με τελικό πρόβλημα στην ΕEPROM (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61917), αν και όλες οι περιπτώσεις δεν είναι ίδιες. Προς στιγμή κατέβασε το service manual από εδώ και μέτρα ποιες άλλες από τις προσημειωμένες τάσεις υπάρχουν στα σημεία που τις δείχνει (σελ 83). Σημείωσα ενδεικτικά κάποιες:
Τάσεις.png

----------


## d.r soutras

Φίλε Α-tech έκανες υπέροχη δουλειά και όλους σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια σας. Θα περιμένω την Δευτέρα να μου έρθει ο πυκνωτής βρήκα 150μF και 220μF ποιόν να βάλω? Εγώ λέω να βάλω 220μF, λέτε να υπάρξει πρόβλημα? Όταν τα βάλω όλα πάνω θα σημειώσω τάσεις και θα σας ενημερώσω. Η δική σου επισκευή πόσο σου στοίχισε?

----------


## A-tech

Καλύτερα να βάλεις το μεγαλύτερο αν και όσο μεγάλη χωρητικότητα, τόσο μεγαλύτερο και το ESR (effective series resistance) που αντενδείκνυται για παλμοτροφοδοτικά. Άλλαξε επίσης και τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή C401 για να μην έχεις πάλι πρόβλημα με το τρανζίστορ, γιατί αυτός προορίζεται για τον μετασχηματιστή Driver ο οποίος με τη σειρά του απο επαγωγή οδηγεί την βάση του τρανζίστορ. 
H-Drive Μ-Σ.png

Υ.Γ.:Τα δικά μου ανταλλακτικά επειδή συνήθως τα παραγγέλνω απο καταστήματα  που δεν βρίσκομαι κοντά, στοίχισαν σχεδόν 12€ με τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## d.r soutras

> Υ.Γ.:Τα δικά μου ανταλλακτικά επειδή συνήθως τα παραγγέλνω απο καταστήματα  που δεν βρίσκομαι κοντά, στοίχισαν σχεδόν 12€ με τα μεταφορικά.


Καλημέρα παίδες τους πυκνωτές 150μF και 220μF τους αγόρασε ενα φιλαράκι μου απο Καλαμάτα 5 ευρώ έκαστος. Νομίζω μας έκλεψε κανονικότατα. Αύριο θα πάω για τα υπόλοιπα. Ξέρετε κάποιο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών να κάνει και παραδόσεις επαρχία?

----------


## A-tech

> Καλημέρα παίδες τους πυκνωτές 150μF και 220μF τους αγόρασε ενα φιλαράκι μου απο Καλαμάτα 5 ευρώ έκαστος. Νομίζω μας έκλεψε κανονικότατα. Αύριο θα πάω για τα υπόλοιπα. Ξέρετε κάποιο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών να κάνει και παραδόσεις επαρχία?


Καλώς τον. Οι μεγάλοι πυκνωτές (σε συνδυασμό τάσης & χωρητικότητας) δεν είναι φτηνοί. Σκέψου ότι ένας στα 100μf/400V σε γενικές γραμμές κοστίζει 2,5-3€. Για καταστήματα από επαρχία είναι λογικό να τους χρεώνουν κάτι παραπάνω, μιας και αυτό το μήνα μπορεί να μην τους ζητήσει κανείς άλλος! Αν η βλάβη ανάγονταν μόνο σε αυτόν, μπορείς να πεις ότι αξίζει να δώσεις και κάτι παραπάνω για την επισκευή. Όμως επειδή υπάρχουν και άλλα προβλήματα, όπου κάποιες φορές λόγω απειρίας ή της ιδιομορφίας της συσκευής απαιτείται να κάνεις κάποιες δοκιμές με εξαρτήματα διότι δεν μπορείς πάντα να ελέγξεις την λειτουργικότητα των ιδίων, καταλήγεις έτσι να διπλοπληρώνεις τη συσκευή. Εγώ ως κόστος υλικών υπολόγισα μόνο αυτά με τα οποία λειτούργησε η TV (τρανζίστορ υψηλής, μνήμη και 2 μικρούς πυκνωτές). Τα υπόλοιπα μπορεί να τα δοκίμασα αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν τα κατανάλωσα.

Για παραγγελίες μπορείς να απευθύνεσαι στην www.aswo.gr (ως ιδιώτης μόνο τηλεφωνικά: 2310951111 & χρέωση μεταφορικών & αντικαταβολής 7€). Μέχρι στιγμής φημίζεται ότι δεν έχει συμβατά ανταλλακτικά (μαϊμούδες) και για τα τρανζίστορ και τα IC είναι κρίσιμο αυτό το σημείο.
Βέβαια σε επαρχία στέλνει και ο Φανός απο Αθήνα (2103828748 & 2103803000) με χαμηλή χρέωση μεταφορικών (5,5€ με την αντικαταβολή μαζί) αλλά με επιφύλαξη σε κάποια είδη γιατί κανα δυο φορές που παρήγγειλα τρανζίστορ υψηλής, επιβεβαιώθηκαν συμβατά και καιγόταν.

----------


## d.r soutras

Πολύ ενημερωτικός ο φίλος Απόστολος. Και εγω οταν ήμουν Αθήνα για τα δυσεύρετα πήγαινα στον Φανο. Αύριο πάω για ψώνια Καλαμάτα το βράδυ θα εχω απαντησεις-μετρησεις.
Σας ευχαριστω όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

----------


## d.r soutras

> Προς στιγμή κατέβασε το service manual από εδώ και μέτρα ποιες άλλες από τις προσημειωμένες τάσεις υπάρχουν στα σημεία που τις δείχνει (σελ 83). Σημείωσα ενδεικτικά κάποιες:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30483


Άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή 180uF 400V με 220μF, το τρανζίστορ D2578 δεν το βρήκα αλλα έβαλα το 250BDF και άλλαξα επίσης τον C401.

Τιμές στα σημεία:

R803. Ξεκινα απο τα 160V και πέφτει στα 14V.

D822 και C835. Ξεκινά απο 8V και πέφτει στo 0V.

C823. Ξεκινά απο 12V και πέφτει στα 0.8V.

C582. Ξεκινά απο 5V και πέφτει στo 1V.

S/B_5V. έχει κανονική τάση της τάξεως των 5V.

S/B_3V3. έχει κανονική τάση της τάξεως των 3.3V.

Σας επισυνάπτω μια φώτο όπου θα παρατηρήσετε ''άρπαγμα'' της πλακέτας απο θερμοκρασία. Δεν είναι έντονη αλλά είναι αισθητή. Η πρώτη είναι στα I820 I823 και η δεύτερη στα D830 και C832.P3130003.jpg

*Κυρίες και κύριοι με λίγα λόγια είναι τροπέτο το εργαλείο.. Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!*

----------


## A-tech

Η πλακέτα δεν έχει υποστεί φθορά, αλλά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις καλό είναι να ρίχνουμε μια ματιά στα εξαρτήματα από την άλλη πλευρά. Όπως φαίνεται απο τις τάσεις, το τροφοδοτικό πραγματοποιεί εκκίνηση όμως δεν την διατηρεί. Ένα πιθανό αίτιο είναι η ανάδραση με τον optocoupler. Ξεκόλλησε τον και έλεγξέ τον. Μία απλή μέθοδος είναι να συνδέσεις στην άνοδο του μία αντίσταση γύρω στα 300Ω και να δώσεις τροφοδοσία μεταξύ αντίστασης (V+) και καθόδου (V-) σύμφωνα με την τάση λειτουργίας του. Στην έξοδο θα συνδέσεις ένα ωμόμετρο, και αυξάνοντας βαθμιαία την τροφοδοσία, (π.χ. 1V, 2V, 3V) πρέπει να μειώνεται η αντίσταση της. Έτσι συμπεραίνουμε ότι ανταποκρίνεται στην τάση εισόδου. Εδώ φαίνονται οι ακροδέκτες:

Optocoupler.jpg

----------


## d.r soutras

> Η πλακέτα δεν έχει υποστεί φθορά, αλλά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις καλό είναι να ρίχνουμε μια ματιά στα εξαρτήματα από την άλλη πλευρά. Όπως φαίνεται απο τις τάσεις, το τροφοδοτικό πραγματοποιεί εκκίνηση όμως δεν την διατηρεί. Ένα πιθανό αίτιο είναι η ανάδραση με τον optocoupler. Ξεκόλλησε τον και έλεγξέ τον. Μία απλή μέθοδος είναι να συνδέσεις στην άνοδο του μία αντίσταση γύρω στα 300Ω και να δώσεις τροφοδοσία μεταξύ αντίστασης (V+) και καθόδου (V-) σύμφωνα με την τάση λειτουργίας του. Στην έξοδο θα συνδέσεις ένα ωμόμετρο, και αυξάνοντας βαθμιαία την τροφοδοσία, (π.χ. 1V, 2V, 3V) πρέπει να μειώνεται η αντίσταση της. Έτσι συμπεραίνουμε ότι ανταποκρίνεται στην τάση εισόδου. Εδώ φαίνονται οι ακροδέκτες:
> 
> Optocoupler.jpg


Με 330Ω αντίσταση πάρθηκαν οι παρακάτω μετρήσεις:

Τάση τροφοδοσίας:  1,3V   Έξοδος: έπαιζε απο 1700ΚΩ στα 160ΚΩ
Τάση τροφοδοσίας:  2,7V   Έξοδος: 470Ω
Τάση τροφοδοσίας:  4,3V   Έξοδος: 259Ω

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Να ρωτησω κατι.
Εχεις αλλαξει ολοκληρωμενο μνημης;
24c04 η 24c08;

----------


## d.r soutras

> Να ρωτησω κατι.
> Εχεις αλλαξει ολοκληρωμενο μνημης;
> 24c04 η 24c08;


Όχι φίλε μου. Πρέπει?

----------


## A-tech

> Με 330Ω αντίσταση πάρθηκαν οι παρακάτω μετρήσεις:
> 
> Τάση τροφοδοσίας:  1,3V   Έξοδος: έπαιζε απο 1700ΚΩ στα 160ΚΩ
> Τάση τροφοδοσίας:  2,7V   Έξοδος: 470Ω
> Τάση τροφοδοσίας:  4,3V   Έξοδος: 259Ω


Οπότε ο optocoupler δεν έχει πρόβλημα, έχεις κάνει κάποια άλλη δοκιμή αυτό το διάστημα;

----------


## jim philips

Kαλησπερα και απο εμενα ,ολα καλα?κανε ενα κοπο και αλλαξε το smd tr μαλλον bc848 πανω στο ασπρο πλακετακι που βρισκετε στο τροφ/κο P3090009.jpg τα λεμε

----------

